# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  In search of one episode..need community help

## comeonreplicel

Hi spencer and community. A few months ago spencer ran an episode that was about a back injection shot for back pain and a clinic doing it. The discussion was partially hair loss related but somehow went into that. 

I'm trying to find which episode or more info on this for my grandma who has extreme back pains. Any help would be much appreciated. 

Not sure if I recall correctly but temporary scalp pigmentation might have also been discussed on the episode or close to it. 
It was 2012 episodes

Thanks

----------


## comeonreplicel

Anyone???  Please think hard!  :Smile:

----------

